# TWINS!!!!!!



## newton the goat (Feb 18, 2017)

Newton as of this afternoon has taken to sitting in her she'd and yelling at anyone and everything including our chickens. Her utter has developed nicely her stomach has dropped and her hips (under her 3 inches of hair) are protruding. And there is signs of something dried on the end of her teats (my dad says it's colostrum ) and has shown pretty much every other sign in the book... any final signs anyone has noticed in their flock? Do different breeds show different signs?


----------



## babsbag (Feb 18, 2017)

The last and final sign that I usually see is an amber goo discharge and then they start pawing the ground. Sometimes the other way around. The getting vocal part is only some of my goats, not all of them do that.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 18, 2017)

babsbag said:


> The last and final sign that I usually see is an amber goo discharge and then they start pawing the ground. Sometimes the other way around. The getting vocal part is only some of my goats, not all of them do that.


 Well she's definitly more vocal than usual she hasn't stopped making noise all day lol


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 18, 2017)

What about her ligaments? Are they loose yet?


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 18, 2017)

dejavoodoo114 said:


> What about her ligaments? Are they loose yet?


Squishy is the best way to describe them, pretty much gone.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 18, 2017)

With all those signs I would assume she would be kidding soon. At this point I check on them every few (3-7) hours until I see the amber discharge. Then I check on them every hour or so. (ETA: This is what I do and I haven't missed a kidding, others may have different experiences) Be sure to let us know when she kids!


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 18, 2017)

dejavoodoo114 said:


> With all those signs I would assume she would be kidding soon. At this point I check on them every few (3-7) hours until I see the amber discharge. Then I check on them every hour or so. Be sure to let us know when she kids!


I will lol. Hope to catch it as soon as it happens since she's an FF I'm a little worried about how she will take to the baby (ies).


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## nstone630 (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## newton the goat (Feb 20, 2017)

Her udder is full and has started leaking slightly, c'mon newton we are waiting
She has claimed a spot and will chase us out if we go near it.... her stomach has dropped she has no ligaments left above her tail. She has shown every single sign.... now all we do is wait....


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Latestarter (Feb 22, 2017)

Well, by my calendar it's now Wednesday... What's that goat doing? Maybe she needs a personal invitation to kid?


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 23, 2017)

The goat is driving me mental.... one moment she ignores the world and doesn't want to get off her bed so my cousins come and get me but then... as soon as I get there she is greeting me happily at the gate. ... I haven't checked on her yet this morning .... so if there is anything. Well let's just say if she drops the kid today it will be a good birthday lol


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 23, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> The goat is driving me mental.... one moment she ignores the world and doesn't want to get off her bed so my cousins come and get me but then... as soon as I get there she is greeting me happily at the gate. ... I haven't checked on her yet this morning .... so if there is anything. Well let's just say if she drops the kid today it will be a good birthday lol


Its your birthday?? Happy birthday!  

Anyways I feel ya on the going mental part, my ewe is making me wait as long as possible for these lambs. Im also a very impatient person but that has nothing to do with it


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 23, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> Its your birthday?? Happy birthday!
> 
> Anyways I feel ya on the going mental part, my ewe is making me wait as long as possible for these lambs. Im also a very impatient person but that has nothing to do with it


I totally am the exact same lol. It may just be wishful thinking but I think she is slimming down and the baby may be going into the birth canal. Though I don't usually admit it myself I am the same  And thanks for the birthday message


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 23, 2017)

Her a week ago 



 
Her yesterday night


 
Her this morning 

Sorry for the bad photos iit's hard to get a good one of her, because she never stops moving!!


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 23, 2017)

Does it look like she's getting any closer? In my opinion it looks like she is but it could just be wishful thinking of an inpatient person.....


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 23, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Does it look like she's getting any closer? In my opinion it looks like she is but it could just be wishful thinking of an inpatient person.....


I can tell you that yes, absolutely, unequivocally, she is getting closer


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 23, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> I can tell you that yes, absolutely, unequivocally, she is getting closer


*does a little victory dance* YESSSSS!!!!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 23, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> *does a little victory dance* YESSSSS!!!!!


LOL too bad you can't bottle that energy and sell it, you'd make a fortune!

I'm only so sure because of course she is closer last night than she was last week     but believe me, I know the feeling!  Cameras can play tricks, but it does look like she's 'dropped' some, which for my sheep means a week or less, maybe some goat folks will chime in with what it typically means in goats.  Hope all goes well!


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 23, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> LOL too bad you can't bottle that energy and sell it, you'd make a fortune!
> 
> I'm only so sure because of course she is closer last night than she was last week     but believe me, I know the feeling!  Cameras can play tricks, but it does look like she's 'dropped' some, which for my sheep means a week or less, maybe some goat folks will chime in with what it typically means in goats.  Hope all goes well!


Thanks I'm hoping all goes well too..... we have been expecting her any day so the news that she is almost there definitly helps!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm a day late but Happy 18th @newton the goat !!


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 24, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I'm a day late but Happy 18th @newton the goat !!


Thanks! Apparently I'm supposed to feel older now but am feeling no such thing


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 24, 2017)

Update: no birthday present from newton... I may actually take to writting her a written invitation lol! Maybe it will work


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 24, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Thanks! Apparently I'm supposed to feel older now but am feeling no such thing


Happy Birthday!

Feeling older doesn't happen all at once.  It comes in bits and pieces, like when you find yourself doing or saying something 'just like your parents'!


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 24, 2017)

Oh God I fear that day 
And thanks for the birthday wish


----------



## Bruce (Feb 24, 2017)

Dear Newton,
  We would all appreciate it if you would drop those kids on Saturday, Feb 25, 2017. It would be most convenient and relieve a lot of stress on your owner. 

Thank you, 
Your BYH fans


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 25, 2017)

Last night would have been perfect for the doe code to kick in! Thunder lighting hail and blasting rain..... but did she drop? No!!!! 
@Bruce I'm Sorry I Don't Think Your Written Invitation worked .... Or At Least Not Yet Lol.  We will see by the end of the day


----------



## Bruce (Feb 25, 2017)

Perhaps she is a drama queen and requires many more personal requests.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 25, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Perhaps she is a drama queen and requires many more personal requests.


Lol perhaps.... seems more true than not. I had a friend who has bred goats come over today and check her out. He says he doesn't know why she hasn't dropped yet and that she should have kidded by the looks of her stomach and udder and rear lol. She has him stumped which amuses me to no end lmfao


----------



## Bruce (Feb 25, 2017)

I hardly dare to ask, but there isn't some physical reason she has not kidded but should have? I know nothing about goats.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 25, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I hardly dare to ask, but there isn't some physical reason she has not kidded but should have? I know nothing about goats.


Nope... she's perfectly healthy no deformations or anything.... my friend assured me of that after looking her over. Says she seems really happy and is just pregnant with a stubborn baby, plus he says she's a good weight and by the feel of her stomach and size it's likely it's only a single but that's only a thought... we can't actually tell. His prediction is she will have it in the next few days.... hope his prediction comes true. Once newton births we can take apart her little enclosure and start setting up for piglets again, and I really truly badly want to see the kid... I hope it's healthy..


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 25, 2017)

I hope he's right and she's perfectly fine.... she seems ok but I guess we don't always expect when something is going to happen.... Crud now I'm worrying all over again


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 25, 2017)

Try not to worry...  Do you know when her due date is? Keep an eye on her, but don't stress out too much, k?


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 25, 2017)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Try not to worry...  Do you know when her due date is? Keep an eye on her, but don't stress out too much, k?


Her getting pregnant was a complete accident ... we know it was in the first week or second of September ... we didn't mean for her to get bred .... so honestly it should be any day now.... we don't know the exact day


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## newton the goat (Feb 25, 2017)

BlessedWithGoats said:


>


Thanks


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 25, 2017)

Like without a doubt her baby has dropped and her stomach is thinner than a few days ago.... ... I am so tempted to trim her back side.for a better view of her udder.... but will need my dad to hold her head so she doesn't attempt to kill me in the process lol.. you don't want to be on the wrong side of those horns when she gets angry  wish me luck (though if she has it tonight I won't go through with my threat lol)


----------



## Bruce (Feb 26, 2017)

Maybe your computer and she should have a little session. Show her all the cute kids and lambs that are being born, maybe she'll want to hurry and join the crowd.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 26, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Maybe your computer and she should have a little session. Show her all the cute kids and lambs that are being born, maybe she'll want to hurry and join the crowd.


I have actually tried that lmfao.... she just sniffed my phone  and then gave me a look


----------



## Bruce (Feb 26, 2017)

Obviously all the kids here aren't as cute as hers will be so they aren't an enticement


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 26, 2017)

I really badly want to see what it will look like because the dad was an absolutely gorgeous little billy who I still miss and I want to see if it has his coloring. Lol


----------



## Bruce (Feb 26, 2017)

That and you would like your fingernails to grow back after having bitten them all off waiting!


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 26, 2017)

More like I'd be lucky if the grew back  this girl has me slowly losing my mind


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 26, 2017)

Signs of dried mucus now.... I literally feel like walking around and just singing the chorus of living on a prayer! Lol ! Great now it's stuck in my head.... but honestly this is taking too long  c'mon goat!!!!You can do it!!!!!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 26, 2017)

She will do it when she is ready and not a minute before.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 26, 2017)

She'll do it when you give up, lol!


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 26, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> She'll do it when you give up, lol!





babsbag said:


> She will do it when she is ready and not a minute before.


I feel like I know that better than anyone at this point  though ik it's not true. One thing that is true is BEING PATIENT IS HARD


----------



## Bruce (Feb 26, 2017)

You CAN do it @newton the goat !


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 26, 2017)

I just gave up on my ewe..heres hoping...


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 26, 2017)

Bruce said:


> You CAN do it @newton the goat !


It doesn't feel like I can 


luvmypets said:


> I just gave up on my ewe..heres hoping...


Lol when she due?


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 26, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> It doesn't feel like I can
> 
> Lol when she due?


No idea, I should really get a marking harness


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 26, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> No idea, I should really get a marking harness


OK ... I keep hearing about this thing, what is it?


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 26, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> OK ... I keep hearing about this thing, what is it?


Marking harness, its a harness you use on your ram, you put on a colored crayon and when the ram mounts the ewe for breeding it will leave a colored mark on her back. Then you can write down the date and have a good idea of when shes due.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 26, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> Marking harness, its a harness you use on your ram, you put on a colored crayon and when the ram mounts the ewe for breeding it will leave a colored mark on her back. Then you can write down the date and have a good idea of when shes due.


Wow! Sounds like a handy thing to have lol.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 26, 2017)

Patience is hard, but it gets easier with practice.  So this is your chance to practice patience  

Just think - she's one day closer than she was yesterday...


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 26, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> Patience is hard, but it gets easier with practice.  So this is your chance to practice patience
> 
> Just think - she's one day closer than she was yesterday...


Lol ya I guess that's one way to look at it.


----------



## Totesmygoats (Feb 26, 2017)

I have to say I feel your pain. I've been waiting for my girl to pop and it feels like it will never happen! 

Just wanted you to know you're not alone in the horrible waiting game!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## newton the goat (Feb 26, 2017)

I'll go check on her in a few hours... see if she's any further along. And just in case what is a doe in labor like ( though I probably won't be around to see it) like the way she acts and  the ways she looks?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 26, 2017)

Ligs will disappear, steep rump, posty legs, hollowed out look along her pin bones... to name a few.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 26, 2017)

Well her ligs are from what I can tell, gone. What's steep rump and post legs? And what are her pin bones?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 26, 2017)

Look for this-


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 26, 2017)

This is a good article-
https://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-goats-kidding


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 26, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Look for this-
> View attachment 28424
> View attachment 28425


I'LL try but it's hard because of her winter coat lol


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 26, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> This is a good article-
> https://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-goats-kidding


Thanks! It gave me a lot more information than I had before. I feel a bit more confident for when it happens


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 27, 2017)

Well if you can't get an udder shot from the back side... go underneath! It's a bit lopsided today ...


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks good, I would say it needs to fill some more


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 27, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> Looks good, I would say it needs to fill some more


Ya after getting a picture of it and being able to look at it more than a few seconds I agree .... but just saying the pic doesn't really do it justice.... it looks bigger not on camera lol


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2017)

And here I had understood that the camera gains one a few pounds!


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 27, 2017)

Bruce said:


> And here I had understood that the camera gains one a few pounds!


Lmfao I thought so too  lol but I swear it looks bigger and I doesn't help that she has so much hair!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2017)

Well if you do the "pre birthing" clipping, it WILL look bigger


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 27, 2017)

My 


Bruce said:


> Well if you do the "pre birthing" clipping, it WILL look bigger


dad says not to.... doesn't want to stress her out more -_-


----------



## Bruce (Feb 28, 2017)

I'll leave it to the goat people to discuss that, it does seem fairly common but I imagine every animal is different with respect to how much stress that would be.

You could SHOW her the clippers and tell her "give birth or I clip!!!"


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 28, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I'll leave it to the goat people to discuss that, it does seem fairly common but I imagine every animal is different with respect to how much stress that would be.
> 
> You could SHOW her the clippers and tell her "give birth or I clip!!!"


Lmfao I'm extremely tempted at this moment but I feel the one who would come out the loser would be me


----------



## Bruce (Feb 28, 2017)

I can see it now! Newton the Goat grabs the clippers and clips @newton the goat  

You always wanted really short hair, right?


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 28, 2017)

Oh yes definitly lol and potentially some new piercings as well


----------



## Bruce (Feb 28, 2017)

I can only imagine how painful a piercing made with shears would be.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 28, 2017)

Lmfao ikr, I don't want to imagine how much that would hurt


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm thinking late next week,  but I might be off by as much as a week.   I'm thinking most likely a single if it comes sooner.  But I hope if it's later, it's twin does and they're both healthy


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 1, 2017)

We can only hope lol


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 1, 2017)

Dad went out to check on newton tonight and came back saying be prepared when it comes it might be a still born because it's been in there so long.... I'm really hoping we got the due date wrong.... please let us have gotten it wrong I swear I felt it move this morning so ..... well we can only hope...


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 1, 2017)

When was she with the buck?


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 1, 2017)

Begin in of September to January. ... we got him as a companion.... to long to estimate again... we saw her get mounted early September so we assumed she was bred then when she started showing signs...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 1, 2017)

I wouldn't be overly stressed. 

You most likely have the date wrong.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 1, 2017)

Reminder to self :next time I get a companion animal..... make sure it's either female or a wether  


I really sincerily hope we got the wrong date, either way, from the development of her utter and other mannerisms she shouldn't be too far off....


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 1, 2017)

I agree. You may have seen her get bred but maybe she didn't take and instead took on the next heat cycle. Don't stress too much yet!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 1, 2017)

mysunwolf said:


> I agree. You may have seen her get bred but maybe she didn't take and instead took on the next heat cycle. Don't stress too much yet!


Could be true enough. Thanks


----------



## babsbag (Mar 2, 2017)

If she was bred in early Sept she would have kidded in early Feb. and that didn't happen. They come into heat every 18-21 days so I am going to guess that she has 3 more weeks to go.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 2, 2017)

Poor @newton the goat ! I don't think she can take another 3 weeks of worry!


But ... math. If an early Sept breeding would mean an early Feb lamb, wouldn't the next cycle at 18-21 days be about ...now??


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 3, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Poor @newton the goat ! I don't think she can take another 3 weeks of worry!
> 
> 
> But ... math. If an early Sept breeding would mean an early Feb lamb, wouldn't the next cycle at 18-21 days be about ...now??


That's exactly what I was thinking! I did the math and it isn't too far off..... I swear I'm about to give up on guessing lol. She will come when she comes, guessing takes too much XD she'll come when she comes


----------



## nstone630 (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 6, 2017)

I guess no babies yet...


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 7, 2017)

mysunwolf said:


> I guess no babies yet...


Nope though we have signs of the mucus plug going soon... the waiting is killing me too.....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 7, 2017)

You are too young to die @newton the goat hang in there!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm at the point where I'm starting to believe that she is just fat  though that may just be my impatience shining through, @Bruce don't be planning my funeral yet lmfao!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 8, 2017)

OK Newton! This game has gone on long enough, pop the kid out or ELSE!!!!!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 8, 2017)

Lmfao thanks @Bruce  I think that may have spurred her on!! Mucus plug is gone !!!! Whoop! !! How long now? That's the question


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 8, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Lmfao thanks @Bruce  I think that may have spurred her on!! Mucus plug is gone !!!! Whoop! !! How long now? That's the question


Only a couple more weeks...  *evil grin*


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 8, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> Only a couple more weeks...  *evil grin*


NOOOOOO! !!!  argh just when I got my hopes up again!! @norseofcourse  you're evil to suggest that    (lol )


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## newton the goat (Mar 8, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


>


I think that emoji is steadily becoming my spirit animal lol


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 8, 2017)

My daughter calls the emojis, potatoes.... I don't know why.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 8, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> My daughter calls the emojis, potatoes.... I don't know why.


Lmfao never heard them called that before


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 8, 2017)

That is epic. I will now call them that! I love this potato


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 8, 2017)

that one is mashed potato


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 8, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> That is epic. I will now call them that! I love this potato


x2


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 8, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> that one is mashed potato


Lol


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 8, 2017)

We also got a hot potato  lol couldnt resist that


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 8, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> We also got a hot potato  lol couldnt resist that


@luvmypets  has your ewe had her lambs yet?


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 8, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> @luvmypets  has your ewe had her lambs yet?


Nope, soon..maybe lol


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 8, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> Nope, soon..maybe lol


Lol is she at least looking closer? I hope she has it soon lol


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 8, 2017)

Eh idk anymore lol


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 8, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> NOOOOOO! !!!  argh just when I got my hopes up again!! @norseofcourse  you're evil to suggest that    (lol )


awww    you will make it!   The frustrating thing is no goat (or sheep) follows the exact same timetable.  The sneaky dears just don't want to make it that easy on us!     I've spent lots of time with mine, feeling udders, taking pictures of vulvas, watching for any sign I could think of.  Most of it wasn't reliable enough to predict when they'd lamb.  I eventually narrowed it down to a few signs that were somewhat helpful for mine - their teats got very full of milk when they were a few days away - not just had milk in them, but they were tightly full of milk.  And their vulva lengthened and became 'loose', and kind of jiggled when they walked (that usually meant within a day).  I could also sometimes tell when they'd 'dropped', which was several days to a week from birth.

Now, those signs may or may not be anything your goat will show, and she may have some of her own.  Take notes that may be helpful next time, and relax and enjoy being with your girl.  Pretty soon you'll be answering people who come here with the same 'when is my goat gonna give birth???' questions, and you'll reassure them and say 'let me tell you about my goat....'


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 8, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> awww    you will make it!   The frustrating thing is no goat (or sheep) follows the exact same timetable.  The sneaky dears just don't want to make it that easy on us!     I've spent lots of time with mine, feeling udders, taking pictures of vulvas, watching for any sign I could think of.  Most of it wasn't reliable enough to predict when they'd lamb.  I eventually narrowed it down to a few signs that were somewhat helpful for mine - their teats got very full of milk when they were a few days away - not just had milk in them, but they were tightly full of milk.  And their vulva lengthened and  became 'loose', and kind of jiggled when they walked (that usually meant within a day).  I could also sometimes tell when they'd 'dropped', which was several days to a week from birth.
> 
> Now, those signs may or may not be anything your goat will show, and she may have some of her own.  Take notes that may be helpful next time, and relax and enjoy being with your girl.  Pretty soon you'll be answering people who come here with the same 'when is my goat gonna give birth???' questions, and you'll reassure them and say 'let me tell you about my goat....'


Lol well everything about her is jiggly! her udder is a lot more filled out than the last photo I posted it is pretty much full and is very tender she will get angry if you go anywhere near there...., she waddles and seems like if you poked her she would fall over and would need help getting up lol. Her baby (ies) have dropped and are sitting much farther down than before and she is very uncomfortable and irritable


----------



## Bruce (Mar 8, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> her utter






norseofcourse said:


> Only a couple more weeks...  *evil grin*



Totally cruel norse!



newton the goat said:


> @luvmypets  has your ewe had her lambs yet?



She is waiting for Newton to go first, being polite and all.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 8, 2017)

I don't know if y'all are wondering the same thing I am, but I'll go ahead and ask anyway. *HOW LONG CAN A GOAT POSSIBLY GO ON TORMENTING HER OWNER?!?!?!*


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 8, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> I don't know if y'all are wondering the same thing I am, but I'll go ahead and ask anyway. *HOW LONG CAN A GOAT POSSIBLY GO ON TORMENTING HER OWNER?!?!?!*


THAT'S WHAT I'M WONDERING!!!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 8, 2017)

Dont forget sheep!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 8, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> Dont forget sheep!


Oh sheep are a whole new nightmare I am getting myself into.... oh please lend me a hand when it is time aand @luvmypets I wish you the best lol


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 8, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> I don't know if y'all are wondering the same thing I am, but I'll go ahead and ask anyway. *HOW LONG CAN A GOAT POSSIBLY GO ON TORMENTING HER OWNER?!?!?!*


About five months


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 8, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> About five months


I agree lmfao


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 8, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> About five months



So true! Unless you luck out and buy a goat that is 4 1/2 months bred already. Then you only (wait....only?) have to wait about two weeks!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 8, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> So true! Unless you luck out and buy a goat that is 4 1/2 months bred already. Then you only (wait....only?) have to wait two weeks!


Lucky you lmfao post pics of the babies


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 8, 2017)

That happened last year.  I still can post pictures of some of the goat kids from last year if you like though! They were _really _cute.......


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 8, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> That happened last year.  I still can post pictures of some of the goat kids from last year if you like though! They were _really _cute.......


I would over to see them lol, just getting my hopes up for my own! Lol


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 8, 2017)

For some reason my computer is only uploading ONE picture, and it isn't even the greatest quality picture either. I will try again tomorrow if Newton still hasn't had her kid(s). Hopefully she will soon! 

Lulu


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 8, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> For some reason my computer is only uploading ONE picture, and it isn't even the greatest quality picture either. I will try again tomorrow if Newton still hasn't had her kid(s). Hopefully she will soon!
> 
> Lulu
> View attachment 29015


It's so cute!!!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 8, 2017)

Wow! Two more pictures actually downloaded!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 8, 2017)

First pic - Lulu and her sister, Annie. Second pic, Gloria.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 8, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> First pic - Lulu and her sister, Annie. Second pic, Gloria.


Aww I just wanna cuddle them and give them lots of hugs and kisses


----------



## Gorman Farm (Mar 8, 2017)

sounds like soon good luck fingers crossed for a good delivery!!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 8, 2017)

Gorman Farm said:


> sounds like soon good luck fingers crossed for a good delivery!!


Thanks !! I hope it goes well too


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 9, 2017)

A couple pictures of Kendall's kids from last year. They are all Mini-Lamanchas. The only one we have now is Midge, the doeling.


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 10, 2017)

Looks like you and I are in the same boat, Newton the Goat!! I have been watching my Nigerian Dwarf for weeks...sure that "any day now" she would be dropping that kid. Nope! Every sign is there....no kid. The wait is killing me! LOL  This is her second kidding, and the first one was a complete shock. But she did great, and her kid is happy and healthy with her new owners. I think she may be having twins this time around, as she is huge! Good luck! Hopefully it will be soon for both of our goats!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 10, 2017)

So I checked her backside when I got home today... and here we go hopefully 

urgh I need to clean her tail.....
But it also gives you an clear(er) picture of her udder lol so hope is still there lol....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 10, 2017)

Utterly poor spelling @newton the goat! I sure hope the kid(s) can find Newton's udder when the time comes


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 10, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Utterly poor spelling @newton the goat! I sure hope the kid(s) can find Newton's udder when the time comes


As do I @Bruce lmfao


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 10, 2017)

Ohhh...good luck!!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 10, 2017)

Jenn27 said:


> Ohhh...good luck!!


Thank you I shall now revert back to my emoji form 

 lol


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 10, 2017)

Any news?


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 10, 2017)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Any news?


I'm babysitting tonight at my aunts in town.... so I can't check and my dad doesn't get home till the time even the rooster would think is rediculous to get up at lol so I will be checking in the morning  as soon as I get the kids out of the house


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 10, 2017)

ahh, okay!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 10, 2017)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> ahh, okay!


I promise I will post pictures if anything happens


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 11, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> I'm babysitting tonight at my aunts in town.... so I can't check and my dad doesn't get home till the time even the rooster would think is rediculous to get up at lol so I will be checking in the morning  as soon as I get the kids out of the house



 That's early! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 11, 2017)

Clearly Newton will kid while you are away, she was just waiting so she could surprise you.


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 11, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Clearly Newton will kid while you are away, she was just waiting so she could surprise you.



That's generally the way it works.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 11, 2017)

Well there was no baby from newton.... but I got these little guys today 




I swear this goat is holding them in! 


 

 .....

.....

.....


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 11, 2017)

Ahhhh....cute fluff butts!!!!  I am waiting for my first round to start hatching in a few day!!        C'Mon, Newton....we're all waiting!!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 11, 2017)

WOW you and @luvmypets are in parallel universes! She has a broody that just hatched some chicks. Both still waiting for 4 legged babies.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 11, 2017)

This summer I'm going to let one of my girls go broody.... don't know whether I should let the americauna girl or my black rock.... both have frequently been attempting to sit on eggs.... these chicks I ended up purchasing today because I really want more color in my flock when it comes to eggs and stuff lol.. I can't wait to see their eggs when the are older !!!


I swear everyday for the past week I find myself chanting "it's almost time.... it has to be..... how can she hold on this long....." from what I can tell she has a beautiful udder if I decide to milk her ( if I could get her to stand) it would be easy  he teats aren't down by her knees or pointed sideways... right now her udder is tight and bright pink and her teats are swollen.... and he back end is starting to hollow out a bit..... so it has to be soon right???


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 11, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> This summer I'm going to let one of my girls go broody.... don't know whether I should let the americauna girl or my black rock.... both have frequently been attempting to sit on eggs.... these chicks I ended up purchasing today because I really want more color in my flock when it comes to eggs and stuff lol.. I can't wait to see their eggs when the are older !!!
> 
> 
> I swear everyday for the past week I find myself chanting "it's almost time.... it has to be..... how can she hold on this long....." from what I can tell she has a beautiful utter if I decide to milk her ( if I could get her to stand) it would be easy  he teats aren't down by her knees or pointed sideways... right now her utter is tight and bright pink and her teats are swollen.... and he back end is starting to hollow out a bit..... so it has to be soon right???


Been telling myself "any day now" for three weeks


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 11, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> Been telling myself "any day now" for three weeks


Imagine if both our girls went on the same day!

@Bruce now that would be something a laugh about lol, talk about parallel universe!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 11, 2017)

And @luvmypets I'm way past the three week mark by now lol! We expected her at the beginning of February 

 It's been a long wait..... I don't think I'm gonna last.... just gonna focus on keeping my chicks happy and healthy now, instead of driving myself mental fretting about the goat lol ( that's what I'm saying now but just give it a day and I'll be back on the goat )


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 11, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> Been telling myself "any day now" for three weeks



Same here!!  They're messing with us! And I bet loving every minute of it!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 11, 2017)

Cute little chicks! 

I hope Newton will soon have the decency to kid....


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 11, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> Cute little chicks!
> 
> I hope Newton will soon have the decency to kid....



I think all of us down here are hoping for such decency but to no avail lol


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 11, 2017)

C'mon Newton!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 11, 2017)

It's "udderly" ridiculous that she should have a full blown "utter" and not have babies to use that milk... I'm sometime dyslexic


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 11, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> It's "udderly" ridiculous that she should have a full blown "utter" and not have babies to use that milk... I'm sometime dyslexic


----------



## Bruce (Mar 11, 2017)

I tried @Latestarter, I tried!! Maybe your post will fix the utterly atrocious spelling


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## newton the goat (Mar 11, 2017)

Ok.... @Bruce to make you happy I am rereading my entire post and correcting all the times I spelt it wrong  lol


Excuse: when I'm tired I mix up spellings of similar words


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 11, 2017)

I think you should spell it wrong on purpose to annoy him


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 11, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> I think you should spell it wrong on purpose to annoy him


Maybe I will now 


@Bruce be prepared for more utter posts *grins evily*


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 11, 2017)

It's a full moon right? Maaaaybe this will be it for you and @luvmypets


----------



## Bruce (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## newton the goat (Mar 11, 2017)

We shall see lol.... today I had the joy (such joy) of dragging (preferably called "guiding" but who am I kidding we all know the truth) a hundred some odd pound mama (plus baby weight mind you) back to her pen because she escaped and got mad at the window since it was stopping her from being with us people in the kitchen lol so had to be brought back with... uh let's say some convincing lol.... and discovered, when she puts on the brakes..... she means buisness lol .... so I don't think she will happily drop for us tonight. Maybe hold it another day just for revenge lol


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 11, 2017)

Sorry if I missed it, but do you still have your buck?


----------



## Bruce (Mar 11, 2017)

WHAT??? You don't have her in a private bedroom in the house with a nice soft bed complete with dust ruffles???

NO WONDER she's holding out!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 11, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but do you still have your buck?


No...  sadly enough we didn't have enough pens set up to seperate the two so we ended up having to relocate him ( what angers me was one of my family members while I was at school and had no chance to stop it, just dropped him off at the auction... not even staying to make sure he went to a good home.... and then later went and picked up the check.... ... I wish we knew where he ended up) he was causing newton too much stress and we feared she would miscarriage as we had been told by many people that she might... I hope rosco is in a good home


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 11, 2017)

Bruce said:


> WHAT??? You don't have her in a private bedroom in the house with a nice soft bed complete with dust ruffles???
> 
> NO WONDER she's holding out!


Well technically her private room is just off the house... and if we gave her ruffles she would aim to pee on them  She is a goofy goat that doesn't like fabricated items in her space


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 11, 2017)

Aw that's too bad. Unfortunate that you weren't able to make sure he went to a good home. So you're planning on keeping the babies right?


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 11, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Aw that's too bad. Unfortunate that you weren't able to make sure he went to a good home. So you're planning on keeping the babies right?


I hope too even if it means buying them off my dad.... ( he original wanted to raise newton for meat... look how that turned out lol)


----------



## Bruce (Mar 11, 2017)

If she doesn't hurry up and pop out the kid(s) he may STILL eat her!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 11, 2017)

Well she at least needs one of them to keep her company! Will that help convince him?


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 11, 2017)

Bruce said:


> If she doesn't hurry up and pop out the kid(s) he may STILL eat her!


Lol no I doubt it, though he doesn't want to admit it, he's got a soft spot for her now 
Going out of his way to check on her everyday multiple times a day giving her the occasional treat and saving bits a peice of vegetables when he is cooking, to bring her later lol shhh don't tell him I told you


----------



## Bruce (Mar 11, 2017)

Mums the word, I promise!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 11, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Well she at least needs one of them to keep her company! Will that help convince him?


Right at this moment sadly things aren't for certain.... my aunt who is rightly pissing me off right now has instead of facing the family with the suggestion... gone what I consider behind our backs straight to dad and telling him that as soon as the baby is out he should sell them.... 

LIKE IF YOU ARE GOING TO PROPOSE SOMETHING LIKE THAT GET EVERYONE INVOLVED AND DON'T TRY TO HIDE IT!!!

I've been told I'm not allowed to confront her on the topic... so my mouth at this moment is forcibly being kept shut...... In HER Opinion I'm JUST an IRRESPOSIBLE teenager......and don't need to be included in such things 
So there is a possibility she won't be with us this year.... unless I can convince them otherwise


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 11, 2017)

I apologise for venting... I guess I'm just frustrated.


----------



## chickchick (Mar 11, 2017)

Oh Newtons person, that's very frustrating! By your posts you seem very responsible. Just let your dad know that it would mean so much to you to keep Newton and a baby for companionship. I hope it works out. Watching your thread and praying for healthy kids and momma.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks @chickchick It Means A Lot To Hear That. ... we are all praying for healthy kids so I'm right there with you lol. Honestly I don't think my dad will sell her, my dad's girlfriend and I have hopefully protested against it enough that it won't happen.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 12, 2017)

So today when I got in to check on newton, she is peeing constantly and I swear has stretched 7 times now in the past 20 minutes, she lays down down and the gets back up and can't seem to get comfortable. But she is still eating and drinking the same and besides the stretching and peeing and getting up and down her behaviour hasn't changed. Any of this relevant?


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 12, 2017)

Yes, she's getting closer.  Is she pawing?


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 12, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> Yes, she's getting closer.  Is she pawing?


Yes but she has always pawed so I didn't think it was relevant. Is it?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 12, 2017)

When our girls are constantly up/down they are getting closer. Once they start stretching they are getting the babies into position.
Yes- they do pee a lot during this time.

My goats never read the "rule" of going off feed before kidding. They all munch on hay between contractions


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 12, 2017)

Mine paw some too, but when they are really close they start pawing a whole lot more.

It's good you're keeping track of things, you'll get to know what's 'normal' for her.  Some things are better signs than others.  With my sheep, frequent peeing happens in the last few days; lots of pawing is generally the day of.  Getting up and laying down a lot can still mean a week or two.  Some of mine lose their appetite the day of or the day before, and some don't.

I sure hope you get to keep her and at least one kid.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 12, 2017)

Well she has been pawing a lot more, so as I have been saying for the past week.. I guess it's closer than not lol. I'm tempted to let her out to run around a bit but I'm not sure if it's a good idea. I try to let her out of her enclosure at least once a day to run around for an hour or two but since she's getting so close I'm not sure if I should...do you think it's a good idea?


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 12, 2017)

I think things are finally coming to a head for you (& Newton of course). My guess is 2-3 days or sooner. I'm guessing since you've got daddy's girlfriend on your side and I assume you are daddy's little girl, that SOME thing should be able to be worked out that you can keep at least one of the little ones if more than one is born. Not quite sure I understand where the aunt comes into the picture unless maybe she owns the home and property where you live and you're leasing it from her. Maybe she doesn't want any more farm animals there if that's the case.

You know, not trying to be cold or unfeeling here,  but you are legal age and can start prepping to get out from under daddy's wings and start trying to stretch your own...   Might have to give up the livestock for a few years  until you can get a place of your own and established, but you'll have all this experience to draw on and can start raising your own menagerie.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 12, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> I think things are finally coming to a head for you (& Newton of course). My guess is 2-3 days or sooner. I'm guessing since you've got daddy's girlfriend on your side and I assume you are daddy's little girl, that SOME thing should be able to be worked out that you can keep at least one of the little ones if more than one is born. Not quite sure I understand where the aunt comes into the picture unless maybe she owns the home and property where you live and you're leasing it from her. Maybe she doesn't want any more farm animals there if that's the case.
> 
> You know, not trying to be cold or unfeeling here,  but you are legal age and can start prepping to get out from under daddy's wings and start trying to stretch your own...   Might have to give up the livestock for a few years  until you can get a place of your own and established, but you'll have all this experience to draw on and can start raising your own menagerie.


My aunt helps manage the farms bank account, doesn't own any of the property and she's the one who bought us 40 new chicks when we didn't even have space for them. I have a feeling newton and her baby aren't going anywhere hopefully. And if she is I'm prepared to fight lol.

And ya I have already putting thought into what's going to happen.... I will likely be staying at home till my culinary school is done, and sadly yes I probably will have to give up animals for a little while  (just watch me get a house goat  cause I can't bare the loneliness)


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 12, 2017)

OK... now hear me out... Ahem... cough cough... Since you're going to be doing culinary school, and since you like various livestock, and livestock/cooking/eating/fine dining all kinda "go together" perhaps... just maybe, you could get employment in a restaurant where you could grow and provide some of the animals for the meals? Obviously you wouldn't butcher your pets, but you could have an income generating farm that allows you to keep pets as well. You could plant an herb garden as well to provide all the fresh herbs for the cooking you'd be doing. I mean maybe even open your own place down the road and specialize in goat/sheep/chicken/pork, whatever appeals to you. 

You could make new kids meal product called "Newton Nuggets" made from goat meat... I'm sure they'd be all the rage


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 12, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> OK... now hear me out... Ahem... cough cough... Since you're going to be doing culinary school, and since you like various livestock, and livestock/cooking/eating/fine dining all kinda "go together" perhaps... just maybe, you could get employment in a restaurant where you could grow and provide some of the animals for the meals? Obviously you wouldn't butcher your pets, but you could have an income generating farm that allows you to keep pets as well. You could plant an herb garden as well to provide all the fresh herbs for the cooking you'd be doing. I mean maybe even open your own place down the road and specialize in goat/sheep/chicken/pork, whatever appeals to you.
> 
> You could make new kids meal product called "Newton Nuggets" made from goat meat... I'm sure they'd be all the rage


To be honest that is the best idea I have heard all day!! Lol my school is already interested in our livestock lol but it would be once we are on a larger scale lol


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 12, 2017)

Update.... the white goup that was coming our of her who-ha is now slightly darker.... kind of yellow but not quite


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 12, 2017)

Amber color means soon (er)... rather than later...


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 12, 2017)

Doesn't mean it isn't gross at first glance lol but that's a part of animal breeding lol


----------



## Bruce (Mar 12, 2017)

I wasn't going to go as far as @Latestarter with regard to your age. Only as far as "yes you are still a teen but now of legal age so (presumably) more responsible and definitely old enough to be included in decisions of this nature". Of course you were old enough before your birthday too   I could kinda see if you hadn't ever shown any responsibility and were never involved with the animals but clearly the opposite is the case here!!

Of course here in the USA you aren't officially responsible until you are 25 ... or get married, whichever comes first. What good things happen when you become "responsible"? Your car insurance goes down. And you can't rent a car until you are 25 unless it is through a company you work for.

Be aware there are liability insurance implications if you start selling to the public including a restaurant you may work at. Not saying "don't do it" but "add that to your list of things to look into".

Sure seems like Newton is getting closer from all the signs you've mentioned (and affirmed by people who know what they mean  )

Newton  Newton  Newton  Newton  Newton


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 12, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Update.... the white goup that was coming our of her who-ha is now slightly darker.... kind of yellow but not quite


You need to watch her like a hawk.
Once our does start getting amber/yellow goop I don't leave them.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 12, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> You need to watch her like a hawk.
> Once our does start getting amber/yellow goop I don't leave them.


Well good thing she is right ouside my window then lol


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 12, 2017)

I lied full moon is tonight!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 12, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> I lied full moon is tonight!


How's Rosie tonight? Any further signs?


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 12, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> How's Rosie tonight? Any further signs?


Chubby and hungry


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 12, 2017)

Newton is fat lol keeps getting into everything there is to get into.... be it bird feed or sweet feed.... somehow she opens the bins... so at the moment she is restless and fat lmfao  so I guess Rosie and her kind of have something in common at this point


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 12, 2017)

Some pics of newton today... BIG Belly



 
Her udder has turned dark pink and is looking like it's ready to burst


Just some head shots- for once she actually posed for photos 


 

 
My pretty girl


----------



## Bruce (Mar 12, 2017)

She is pretty! Convenient time for her to have an itch on her neck so you could get a shot of her udder.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 12, 2017)

Bruce said:


> She is pretty! Convenient time for her to have an itch on her neck so you could get a shot of her udder.


Lmfao ikr! Pure luck! And thanks  glad I'm not the only one who thinks so lol


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 13, 2017)

Beautiful girl! Her udder looks pretty full. Hopefully soon!! Missy is still enjoying making us wait over here.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 13, 2017)

Jenn27 said:


> Beautiful girl! Her udder looks pretty full. Hopefully soon!! Missy is still enjoying making us wait over here.


How far along is she? So many people seem to be waiting on girls who sopposedly should have kid by now  it makes me giggle knowing I'm not the only frustrated person waiting on a goat (or sheep in some people's case)


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 13, 2017)

We are on the same timeline as you! Her udder is getting full, she is leaking here and there, her ligaments are loose. I mean....I have been saying any day now for weeks. LOL  I'm pretty sure she got pregnant sometime between late-October/early-November.


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 13, 2017)

I just took this pic a few days ago...


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 13, 2017)

Well as of today newtons backside near her tail is sunken and her lady parts are red and swollen and she is just acting off....  and trust me I've been saying any day now for the past 3 weeks.... we expected her early February and apparently got the date she actually took wrong so I've been waiting longer than I would like to admit lol.... I know how you feel 

Ps. Missy is adorable


----------



## babsbag (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Latestarter (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you!  How's Newton?


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 14, 2017)

I honestly couldn't tell you at this exact moment.... I'm digging her and all my other animals out, lol this should be fun. We got so much snow last night


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh Lord....Good luck with that!!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks... I'm going to go freeze my butt off in attempt to rescue my animals


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hahaha  We don't get snow here...not enough to mention, anyway. But, when my husband, kids and I lived in Germany, there were countless mornings I had to clear and salt the steps and sidewalk outside the front door before the kids could go down to the bus! Not fun. So I feel your pain.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 14, 2017)

Jenn27 said:


> Hahaha  We don't get snow here...not enough to mention, anyway. But, when my husband, kids and I lived in Germany, there were countless mornings I had to clear and salt the steps and sidewalk outside the front door before the kids could go down to the bus! Not fun. So I feel your pain.



I actually thought we weren't going to have anymore more snow this winter since it had gotten uo to plus 15.....

Now we just have a miserable pregnant goat who doesn't want to go out in the snow.... And Germany? ? That's awesome! I have always wanted to go there. But with my animals doesn't look like I'll get to go anytime soon


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 14, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> I actually thought we weren't going to have anymore more snow this winter since it had gotten uo to plus 15.....
> 
> Now we just have a miserable pregnant goat who doesn't want to go out in the snow.... And Germany? ? That's awesome! I have always wanted to go there. But with my animals doesn't look like I'll get to go anytime soon



LOL Yes, my husband was in the Army for about 6 years, before we got out. But this was all pre-animal. All we had was our little Jack Russel Terrier. But now??? Nah...there won't be any long distance/long term trips unless I have someone here that knows what they are doing and I trust immensely.   It is a beautiful country. And mostly everyone was really nice. We really enjoyed our stay there!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 14, 2017)

My nephew was born in Germany when my brother was stationed there. I'll probably never get to travel very far either, unless I stumble upon a really good farm sitter!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 14, 2017)

It sounds beautiful over there! I would love to travel but with my dad and his girlfriend working I would need to have someone who knows their stuff caring for the animals.... and trust me there aren't many people I would trust with that, or if I did there would be a list of instructions the size of an encyclopedia .

Again no baby this morning but she's holding her tail down which from the day we got her she kept proudly standing, which is a weird behaviour for her . Her hips are much more angled then yesterday, and when I kind of stood off to the side so she couldn't see me, and I heard her making these kind of cooing noises .... c'mon newton


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Chickens (Mar 14, 2017)

Come on newton!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 14, 2017)

This is extremely frustrating, how long can this goat hold the baby in?  This morning when I opened her door to let her out she was laying down and when she tried to get up made this horrendous grunt and almost didn't make it up, I feel so bad but it was kind of funny ( her belly is so big so it makes getting up difficult) she made it up alright though successfully.


----------



## Chickens (Mar 14, 2017)

Poor thing i remember being stuck on a porch swing when i was 8 and half months pregnant with my son had to wait til someone walked by the door to get help lol im with ya were waiting on kids also except these goaties are my MILs but were partners when it comes to the livestock pets my FIL is in bad health and he cant help as much as he would like so ya know family pulls together to get things done


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 14, 2017)

Chickens said:


> Poor thing i remember being stuck on a porch swing when i was 8 and half months pregnant with my son had to wait til someone walked by the door to get help lol im with ya were waiting on kids also except these goaties are my MILs but were partners when it comes to the livestock pets my FIL is in bad health and he cant help as much as he would like so ya know family pulls together to get things done


  Just a question what are MILs?  And FILs? And she can run and when she tries it looks like her belly is weighing her down... and she waddles now  Seeing a goat her size waddle is now my main source of entertainment it's more entertaining then you would think !


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 14, 2017)

MIL mother in law, FIL father in law


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 14, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> MIL mother in law, FIL father in law


Thanks


----------



## Chickens (Mar 14, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Just a question what are MILs?  And FILs? And she can run and when she tries it looks like her belly is weighing her down... and she waddles now  Seeing a goat her size waddle is now my main source of entertainment it's more entertaining then you would think !





NH homesteader said:


> MIL mother in law, FIL father in law


Yes mother in law and father in law sorry i was looking at pics im a lil A.D.D and forget what im oh look a bird its a pretty bird


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 14, 2017)

Chickens said:


> Yes mother in law and father in law sorry i was looking at pics im a lil A.D.D and forget what im oh look a bird its a pretty bird


Lmfao boy do I know that feeling, my dad calls them Squirrel moments


----------



## Chickens (Mar 14, 2017)

Around here those are just my moments lol nothing ever gets finished all the way but it makes life interesting. I guess after living with this my whole life im used to it i drive everyone around me nuts tho


newton the goat said:


> Lmfao boy do I know that feeling, my dad calls them Squirrel moments


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 14, 2017)

LOL!! This thread is cracking me up! I hate waiting on kids! Every year it seems like we told ourselves we would know when they were due and then.... Waiting again! Finally this fall used a marking harness. Now we have dates. But looking at one of my girls all I can think is "hurry fatty!" Her ligs are gone and udder is huge. But she isn't due until the 22nd! The ones due before her don't seem as ready...


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 14, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> This is extremely frustrating, how long can this goat hold the baby in?  This morning when I opened her door to let her out she was laying down and when she tried to get up made this horrendous grunt and almost didn't make it up, I feel so bad but it was kind of funny ( her belly is so big so it makes getting up difficult) she made it up alright though successfully.




Apparently forever.    Missy just been chill today. Eating normally and everything.   Poor Newton, though. I remember being that big and pregnant. Hopefully she will get some relief soon!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 14, 2017)

Lol is anyone watching the April the giraffe?  Who wants to bet her and newton have their babies on the same day? Because I swear both are aiming to drive people mental with waiting!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 14, 2017)

Jenn27 said:


> Apparently forever.    Missy just been chill today. Eating normally and everything.   Poor Newton, though. I remember being that big and pregnant. Hopefully she will get some relief soon!



Once she has relief I will have relief.... honeslty.... anyways wanna make a bet as to how many she will have? Winner gets .... idk yet lol we will decide that later lol.


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 14, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Lol is anyone watching the April the giraffe?  Who wants to bet her and newton have their babies on the same day? Because I swear both are aiming to drive people mental with waiting!



  I have been telling my kids the same thing. I was joking that we should post a side-by-side of April and Missy, with a caption like "Who's gonna pop first? Place your bets!"


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 14, 2017)

Maybe she's waiting for my does to kid


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 14, 2017)

Hens and Roos said:


> Maybe she's waiting for my does to kid


Sure seems that way lol. Any guesses on gender or how many?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 14, 2017)

I usually guess after they kid 

How about 2 kids- buckling/doe


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 14, 2017)

Extra post...


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Doh*


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 14, 2017)

Don't hate me.... I think single buck


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 14, 2017)

OK...seriously? First I had three posts saying the same thing...so I edited two of them. Then the original disappeared.  

Anyway...I think Newton is gonna have twin doelings.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 14, 2017)

Lol I can't wait to see what guesses are right! And @NH homesteader I don't hate that lol I would love to have a little buckling lol. As long as the babies are happy and healthy I'm fine lol.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm getting closer here too. The excitement finally kicked in when baby was moving and I could see it inside my doe.! She's def pregnant lol. She's probably waiting until everyone is done with kidding so you can admire everyone else's and then only focus on hers hahaha!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 15, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> I'm getting closer here too. The excitement finally kicked in when baby was moving and I could see it inside my doe.! She's def pregnant lol. She's probably waiting until everyone is done with kidding so you can admire everyone else's and then only focus on hers hahaha!


Congratulations! It's fun knowing they are pregnant.... please tell me you have an estimate of the due date... unlike me lmfao


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 15, 2017)

Eh...what's in a due date anyway??    They never listen.  Congrats, samssimonsays, on the upcoming arrivals!!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 15, 2017)

Probably no more accurate than due dates for human babies. DD1 was 2 weeks early, DD2 1 week. Bummed my wife out. DD1's BDay is 3/9/93, DD2's WOULD have been 5/9/95.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 15, 2017)

My daughter was 3 1/2 weeks early. Talk about a surprise!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 15, 2017)

Nothing yet, but her backside is like how Rosie's was last night if you have seen the pic. Not seeing any fluids but she is only nibbling a bit even when offered sweet feed (her favorite which she never refuses)..... is tonight the night????  oh God please give me a kid some time soon before I lose my sanity....


----------



## babsbag (Mar 15, 2017)

Has anyone shared the "Doe Code" with you?


----------



## babsbag (Mar 15, 2017)

March 1 I predicted 3 more weeks... hope I was wrong and she goes sooner.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 15, 2017)

Yes I have been introduced to doe code on multiple occasions..... damn I was off about her due date.... and with her size I'm starting to suspect twins  or a full grown goat with the length of time it's been in there


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 15, 2017)

Ligs are gone and I have a very restless goat..... please let it happen soon. ... please...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## newton the goat (Mar 15, 2017)

To be honest I don't think she's gonna go tonight.... I'm just getting my hopes up for nothing *urgh*  it's still strange to see her up at this time though.... and it's not like I made any noise checking on her.... gonna check on her in a little bit.... I wish I had more experience with this


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 15, 2017)

Does she have any discharge? Have you seen any contractions?
Aww, I thought my one doe might kid days before she did and sat out there a few times, so I can somewhat understand the feeling, I think  
 You're doing a good job keeping an eye on her.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 15, 2017)

Did you show her how Rosie did? Maybe she needs a little inspiration


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 15, 2017)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Does she have any discharge? Have you seen any contractions?
> Aww, I thought my one doe might kid days before she did and sat out there a few times, so I can somewhat understand the feeling, I think
> You're doing a good job keeping an eye on her.


I have seen discharge and it's darkened up a bit today and has become more goop. .. and her back side is red and angry looking... and @luvmypets ya I saw how Rosie went lol and now she has gorgeous twins and I am extremely jealous lol I just wanna kiss their little faces lol. I'm wishing for one or two of my own now! Oh and good news! Newton has no chance of being sold! Dad says it will cause him too much grief (from us) if he gets ride of her and we wouldn't let him hear the end of it lol which is propably true


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 15, 2017)

Nope nothing.... nada newton is alseep without a care in the world... I need to stop fretting....


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 15, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> To be honest I don't think she's gonna go tonight.... I'm just getting my hopes up for nothing *urgh*  it's still strange to see her up at this time though.... and it's not like I made any noise checking on her.... gonna check on her in a little bit.... I wish I had more experience with this


For your first kidding you're doing better than me! I think she willl have them soon. I wasnt expecting anything today an now I have two perfect lambs to snuggle on.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 15, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> For your first kidding you're doing better than me! I think she willl have them soon. I wasnt expecting anything today an now I have two perfect lambs to snuggle on.


Thanks, you may think I'm doing better but I'm thinking I'm currently at the same level of anxiety as you were when you couldn't get to the barn due to the snow, I Think shes Getting Tired Of me Examaning her lol.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 15, 2017)

My first kidding... My doe wouldn't let me leave so I ended up spending the night in the grain trough in the barn. It was ~36*... She didn't kid that night. The next day she was fine with me leaving!  Two days later I let her out of the barn to go with the rest of the herd. She kidded in the only muddy place up at the house in front of the garage! I was in the shower and DH starts yelling. My hair at the time was down to my knees because I hadn't cut it since being discharged. Wet hair and a towel and I was out in the front drying off kids and catching the last one because she moved onto the brick driveway and he would have had an uncomfortable landing!

That was my intro to the Doe Code!!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 15, 2017)

dejavoodoo114 said:


> My first kidding... My doe wouldn't let me leave so I ended up spending the night in the grain trough in the barn. It was ~36*... She didn't kid that night. The next day she was fine with me leaving!  Two days later I let her out of the barn to go with the rest of the herd. She kidded in the only muddy place up at the house in front of the garage! I was in the shower and DH starts yelling. My hair at the time was down to my knees because I hadn't cut it since being discharged. Wet hair and a towel and I was out in the front drying off kids and catching the last one because she moved onto the brick driveway and he would have had an uncomfortable landing!
> 
> That was my intro to the Doe Code!!


Oh my God,  I am thankful newton hasn't tried to pull a stunt like that  and I'm thankful I cut my hair, which was down to my backside, now I got 8 inches off .just as long as she doesn't drop it in a snow bank I'll be fine !


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 15, 2017)

And just a question, what were you discharged from? Out of curiosity since you brought it up


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 15, 2017)

USMC.
I really like my kidding stall that my husband built for me so the kids would get out of the house. He put it in the chick coop that he built so the chicks would get out of the house. I just threw a camera in there an am sitting by the fireplace watching them on my phone.  The good life!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 15, 2017)

dejavoodoo114 said:


> USMC.
> I really like my kidding stall that my husband built for me so the kids would get out of the house. He put it in the chick coop that he built so the chicks would get out of the house. I just threw a camera in there an am sitting by the fireplace watching them on my phone.  The good life!


You were in the Navy?  That's amazing! My step dad (well ex now but he's still in contact) is a leading seaman (not sure if I spelt that right) in the naval unit down along the sunshine coast (British columbia) and I wish I had cameras installed  and a nice warm fireplace... my room is the only one without heat during the winter. Lol it sounds amazing! If I had cameras I definitely wouldn't be like I am now ( just woukd have my phone on 24/7 with my eyes glued to the screen )


----------



## babsbag (Mar 16, 2017)

USMC...US Marine Corp. , not Navy. But we forgive you since you live in Ontario.  

*Doe Code of Honor*

The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors):

1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.

2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean the time is getting close.

3- For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.

4- If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine while we're away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, then begin pushing!

5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close.

6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least three more days.

7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and nesting, are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.

8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.

9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!

10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful doeling to carry on the Doe Code of Honor for the next generation of those who wait.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 16, 2017)

sorry I didn't mean any offense  ( me ex step dad probably would have corrected me and reminded me it was called something I totally don't remember right now) but still it's awesome to hear you were a part of the USMC!
Well I have told her I give up multiple times and I have already lost the hope of guessing lol so we are now onto 7..... urgh


----------



## Bruce (Mar 16, 2017)

Not yet time @newton the goat, you are still forming coherent sentences. You haven't passed stage 2!


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 16, 2017)

LOVE the "Doe Code"!   I printed it just because it is all so TRUE! 


Hope Newton has a her babies today!! I'm just as excited for hers as I am for my Missy to drop!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 16, 2017)

Ewe code is just as bad! Although theres nothing written in stone, as a victim of the ewe code I can definitley tell you its just as bad if not worse lol!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 16, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Not yet time @newton the goat, you are still forming coherent sentences. You haven't passed stage 2!


Some when I have I formed coherent sentences lol? I regularly don't know half of what I'm going to say and have to ask other for words ( which usually it's the other way around, I'm like a walking talking dictionary) since newton has gotten pregnant when ever I try to explain her symptoms to my dad he looks at me straight in the face and says English! Because I get my words all jumbled up 

Lol don't go jinxing me there @Bruce


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Bruce (Mar 16, 2017)

You are getting closer @newton the goat !


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 16, 2017)

The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors):

1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent. 
*Well I've been doing laundry all day so I guess that counts! Check 

2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean the time is getting close.
*Oh heck yes! Check! 
3- For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.
*Oh boy the noise she makes has me standing in the snow in the middle of the night 
4- If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine while we're away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, then begin pushing!
*Well remind me never to say that then lol
5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close.
*Any more stress and I'll be standing on the roof crowing like a rooster in the early daytime hours 
6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least three more days.
* and I have said that one too many times 
7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and nesting, are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.
*this is exactly what she does!!! And part of the reason why I'm not even gonna guess anymore... 
8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.
*Well thank God haircuts aren't on that list of mine since I can't get her to sit still!
9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!
* Well there are no scheduled freezing or storms on their way, so I guess she will wait for a night that coyotes get bad or something of the sort 
10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too. 
* she doesn't need to beg for food She's figured out how to open all the food bins on her own to my frustration!!! 

So how many points does that have me at now @Bruce ?


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 16, 2017)

Side note- you should find a new way to lock up her food. If she eats too much she can bloat, which can be fatal.

But yes, she's rocking the doe code!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 16, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Side note- you should find a new way to lock up her food. If she eats too much she can bloat, which can be fatal.
> 
> But yes, she's rocking the doe code!


I have all the food bins locked again.... this time lots of bungee cords so they aren't budging now only problem is now it will take me five minutes to get into each bin


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 16, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Side note- you should find a new way to lock up her food. If she eats too much she can bloat, which can be fatal.
> 
> But yes, she's rocking the doe code!


X2 I lost one of my beautiful ewes to it, dont want you to go through that.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 16, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> X2 I lost one of my beautiful ewes to it, dont want you to go through that.


I'll make sure she doesn't eat too much, I don't want to loose her


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm confused.  I thought they needed feed available at all times the last few weeks? I've done that with each kidding, and never had an issue.  So, I'm not supposed to do that?


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 16, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Congratulations! It's fun knowing they are pregnant.... please tell me you have an estimate of the due date... unlike me lmfao


We hand bred but she cycled two weeks a part so it is two separate due dates.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 16, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> We hand bred but she cycled two weeks a part so it is two separate due dates.


Have fun lol at least you won't be like me


----------



## babsbag (Mar 16, 2017)

Jenn27 said:


> I'm confused. I thought they needed feed available at all times the last few weeks? I've done that with each kidding, and never had an issue. So, I'm not supposed to do that?



They can have their normal food at all times but you don't want them raiding the grain bin and eating 25 lbs of feed like a little pig. Hay in front of them at all times is the way to go.


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 16, 2017)

babsbag said:


> They can have their normal food at all times but you don't want them raiding the grain bin and eating 25 lbs of feed like a little pig. Hay in front of them at all times is the way to go.



Ahhh...gotcha. We keep their feed in a totally separate area outside the pen. She has a small trough that is about half way full most times. Like the small troughs that hang on a fence.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 16, 2017)

I have tied ever bin shut for now since I don't want her to over eat.... in response to me doing that she chased me out of the shed  spoiled brat lol


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 16, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> I have tied ever bin shut for now since I don't want her to over eat.... in response to me doing that she chased me out of the shed  spoiled brat lol


----------



## chickchick (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi newton! Just thinking of all the other momma goats so close to bringing us new kids, I wanted to share a bit of what happened with us on Sunday. The day before Ma finally hatched her babies, I saw her contractions coming on and stopping. It was making her hoohoo tighten and relax, like she wanted to poop but couldn't. The next day after a walk ( walked her everyday for the last week) I saw her privates were being sucked in instead of pooching out. That happened every couple of minutes, so I stayed outside and raked the barn and kept watch. She was clearly in major discomfort, her eyes were glazed and she twisted her head and pressed it on the walls. She also was icking the air. 2.5 hours later I went to the house for warm water and came out to her laying in her feed tub with a huge bubble showing out her backside. It was on like donkey kong after that! I felt with my finger to see if a nose and two feet were coming together and to my utmost joy, it was perfect!! That's when I knew we were ok. My son came out and helped, being in the feed tub was not good. We made sure the baby didn't get squished and also that it's face was away from the puddle of goo and fluid. After the struggle of the head the body slid right out. We wiped the nose and mouth clean before she ever came out all the way. Then we held her close to Ma's face to be cleaned, all the while letting the umbilical cord fishing pumping blood to the baby. After that we tied the cord and iodined it, it broke off and that little thing started searching for a teet! I was so proud of her!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 16, 2017)

chickchick said:


> Hi newton! Just thinking of all the other momma goats so close to bringing us new kids, I wanted to share a bit of what happened with us on Sunday. The day before Ma finally hatched her babies, I saw her contractions coming on and stopping. It was making her hoohoo tighten and relax, like she wanted to poop but couldn't. The next day after a walk ( walked her everyday for the last week) I saw her privates were being sucked in instead of pooching out. That happened every couple of minutes, so I stayed outside and raked the barn and kept watch. She was clearly in major discomfort, her eyes were glazed and she twisted her head and pressed it on the walls. She also was icking the air. 2.5 hours later I went to the house for warm water and came out to her laying in her feed tub with a huge bubble showing out her backside. It was on like donkey kong after that! I felt with my finger to see if a nose and two feet were coming together and to my utmost joy, it was perfect!! That's when I knew we were ok. My son came out and helped, being in the feed tub was not good. We made sure the baby didn't get squished and also that it's face was away from the puddle of goo and fluid. After the struggle of the head the body slid right out. We wiped the nose and mouth clean before she ever came out all the way. Then we held her close to Ma's face to be cleaned, all the while letting the umbilical cord fishing pumping blood to the baby. After that we tied the cord and iodined it, it broke off and that little thing started searching for a teet! I was so proud of her!


Thank you so much! I needed more of a description of something to look out for. I'm curious before she went into labor did you notice and excessive amount of pooping? Newton has pooped five times in the past three minutes which seems a bit excessive  and earlier this morning all the muscles in her body tightned for a split second.... but it hasn't happened again .. just excessive pooping, and I also like you walk my girl everyday, in fact she is staring at me through my window right now because I briefly went inside my room  and she has peed I don't know how many times in the past few minutes but I'm not seeing anymore discharge... and her ligs are squishy but back more than yesterday...


----------



## Bruce (Mar 16, 2017)

Given how NOT normal all that is for her she HAS to be close!!!

Come on Newton!!! @newton the goat doesn't want to sleep in the barn the next 3 nights!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 16, 2017)

No I don't. ... it's cold lol and I don't have a fur coat to keep myself warm like newton does , I may be Canadian but it doesn't mean I like being cold (not saying it doesn't get cold in other places lol) 

 Newton scared the poop out of my grandfather today, I was out in the sheep pasture (the other side over the property) and he was feeding the chickens bread and random veggies as a treat when all of a sudden the goat started yelling so grandpa imeadiatly called out to me and jogged over an got me and we both ran back only to find newton peacefully laying down in a sunny spot chewing her cud My grandfather started swearing at her and went back to feeding the chickens lmfao I don't think he will forgive her anytime soon.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 16, 2017)

Goat code step 7! 
_7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are mandatory!_

I don't think there is any rule that a doe can't go back to earlier steps just for fun!

You are doing a GREAT job Newton, first time too! I think you are an overachiever. 

 to @newton the goat, the poor young lady with nerves that look like Einstein's hair!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 16, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Goat code step 7!
> _7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are mandatory!_
> 
> I don't think there is any rule that a doe can't go back to earlier steps just for fun!
> ...


@Bruce  how did you know lol! My hair looks almost like Einstein's at this moment except for the bald patch and greying  (though I fear it may be in my future if this keeps up ) thanks for the support so far!


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 17, 2017)

This is the first thread I check each morning....is this the morning she will have her kid?? No. Silly Newton.  I think Bruce is right...she's excelling at the Doe Code!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 17, 2017)

Things To Do While Your Goat's Expecting:

The last few weeks and days of your goat's pregnancy may seem like they drag on forever.  Here's some handy things to occupy your time, and ensure you're prepared for the blessed event:

1.  Trim your fingernails short and keep them filed smooth, in case you have to assist during the birth.
2.  Read _War and Peace_.
3.  Check your kidding kit to make sure all your supplies are there.  Replace anything outdated.
4.  Build a 1/10 scale model of the Eiffel Tower out of toothpicks.
5.  Re-read the birthing sections of your goat books, to familiarize yourself with the normal birthing process, and signs you may need to assist or call a vet.
6.  Attend college; earn associate's degree.
7.  Make sure your vet's number, and a backup vet's if possible, are in your phone.
8.  Count how many times the word 'the' appears in the Harry Potter novel series.
9.  Keep a kidding stall prepared, and your camera batteries charged.
10.  Memorize the complete works of Shakespeare.

I hope this list has been of some help to you.  If you've worked your way through the entire list and your goat still hasn't given birth, don't worry - that's quite normal.  It should be just a few more days...


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 17, 2017)

My dad checked her at two in the morning.... says she was just happily sleeping, I think she's a perfectionist at the doe code at this moment...


----------



## Baymule (Mar 17, 2017)

What a diva! She has an entire forum hanging on her every bleat! She yells and we ALL jump! LOL


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 17, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> Things To Do While Your Goat's Expecting:
> 
> The last few weeks and days of your goat's pregnancy may seem like they drag on forever.  Here's some handy things to occupy your time, and ensure you're prepared for the blessed event:
> 
> ...


Omg that is amazing! I will definitly try to build the 1/10 scale eiffel tower lol! War and peace... done read it, and I constantly check over my birthing kit lol, and I have had Shakespeare memorized since I was 9 . don't tempt me on the Harry Potter series I just finished reading it for the fifth time, and need a break! and you couldn't guess how many birthing sections for goats I've been reading.... it's not something I'm proud of lol! I'll be attending college soon 
So I think I have everything covered


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 17, 2017)

Her ligs are gone! It looks just like the picture I was sent about 20 posts back about what she should look like close to the end!  Sorry I know the picture isnt great.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 17, 2017)

Perhaps she is waiting for tomorrow, so you won't be at school when she gives birth. A "thank you" for all the patient waiting she has put you through.


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 17, 2017)

Missy has looked like that for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 17, 2017)

A new race to be next! Newton or Missy


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 17, 2017)

Speaking of...it's time for the morning "Are you ready YET??" check...


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 17, 2017)

There should be who's the best at the doe code competition.... seems like newton would rule at that lmfao


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 17, 2017)

Oh yeah...Newton is definitely better at it.  No change with Missy this morning....and the wait continues.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 17, 2017)

She looks super dropped!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 17, 2017)

She seems out of it today, we had her out walking around with us today, and she had the literal poop scared out of her by a leaf caught on the wind. She was acting really anxious and even refused lettuce, and the actually went back to her pen on her own and waited for us to open the door. Hopefully she's dropping it soon,

@luvmypets ya she is definitly more than yesterday. Heres to hoping


----------



## babsbag (Mar 17, 2017)

You need to ignore her...it will make you more sane.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 17, 2017)

And as soon as you turn your back, she will kid, right?


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 17, 2017)

I think that's the plan lol but too bad I have to clean her shed today


----------



## Chickens (Mar 17, 2017)

i also check this post everyday expecting to see pics of the new kids.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 17, 2017)

Chickens said:


> i also check this post everyday expecting to see pics of the new kids.


Well I'm not, I'm tired of playing Newton's Drama Queen game, she's just too attention needy  

@newton the goat can change the name of the thread to "Newton had twins!" so we all know. And then we can post:


----------



## Chickens (Mar 17, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Well I'm not, I'm tired of playing Newton's Drama Queen game, she's just too attention needy
> 
> @newton the goat can change the name of the thread to "Newton had twins!" so we all know. And then we can post:


 i would but i missed luvmypets lambs  an i was waiting and waitin and bam missed it lol


----------



## Chickens (Mar 17, 2017)

Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 17, 2017)

I didn't! Rosie led us down that same path, but I've forgiven her 

I'll forgive Newton too, but don't tell her before she kids or she might hold out even longer


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 17, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I didn't! Rosie led us down that same path, but I've forgiven her
> 
> I'll forgive Newton too, but don't tell her before she kids or she might hold out even longer


Lmfao well I have a feeling she's getting closer, (as I've been saying for weeks now lol) she keeps lifting up each of her back legs and stretching it as far forward as she can and then putting it back down... she's done that about five times now in front of me and just stopped. 

I won't forgive her until I see that cute kid lol ( or two hopefully )


----------



## chickchick (Mar 18, 2017)

You're welcome! I feel so fortunate to have experienced the birth with my Ma. I hope you do as well with Newton. Actually she did poop and pee more often, everyday there was a build up of the big event. I knew when the real thing started, it was a lot of signs at once.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 18, 2017)

Any news?  No posts for awhile, hope all is going well...


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 18, 2017)

Well one thing is for sure... she's still pregnant.... and she is happily munching grass and grains at this very moment and doesn't look like she's willing to spit out a kid though she looks like she could kid at any time (stubborn goat) I think she's waiting till April first


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 18, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Her getting pregnant was a complete accident ... we know it was in the first week or second of September ... we didn't mean for her to get bred .... so honestly it should be any day now.... we don't know the exact day


I was checking back in this thread for any clues to date, and found this ^ .  She had to have been with the buck later, since today minus 150 days (typical goat gestation), was October 19th of last year.  Did you have her then?  Any idea when the last time she might have been with a buck was?



newton the goat said:


> Well one thing is for sure... she's still pregnant.... and she is happily munching grass and grains at this very moment and doesn't look like she's willing to spit out a kid though she looks like she could kid at any time (stubborn goat) I think she's waiting till April first



That's April first of *this* year, right??


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 18, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> I was checking back in this thread for any clues to date, and found this ^ .  She had to have been with the buck later, since today minus 150 days (typical goat gestation), was October 19th of last year.  Did you have her then?  Any idea when the last time she might have been with a buck was?
> 
> 
> 
> That's April first of *this* year, right??


Lol im hoping its April first of this year  if not she shall be birthing a full grown goat horns and all


----------



## Bruce (Mar 18, 2017)

OUCH!!!! 

Tell her "No more treats until you pop out the kid(s)". 
I think she's milking your kindness and generosity


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 18, 2017)

Bruce said:


> OUCH!!!!
> 
> Tell her "No more treats until you pop out the kid(s)".
> I think she's milking your kindness and generosity


I said that to Rosie a few days before she went!


----------



## Alibo (Mar 18, 2017)

She is going to look like she is in full blown labor on April 1st and then stand up and say "April Fools!"


----------



## Baymule (Mar 18, 2017)

You need to use reverse phycology. Tell her loudly that you don't care WHEN she kids, if it's next year, that's fine with you. Ignore her. Act unconcerned. She'll get nervous that you aren't hovering over her any more and pop that kid right out so you'll pay attention to her again.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 18, 2017)

Alibo said:


> She is going to look like she is in full blown labor on April 1st and then stand up and say "April Fools!"


Lmfao


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 18, 2017)

Baymule said:


> You need to use reverse phycology. Tell her loudly that you don't care WHEN she kids, if it's next year, that's fine with you. Ignore her. Act unconcerned. She'll get nervous that you aren't hovering over her any more and pop that kid right out so you'll pay attention to her again.


Well we've been focusing on the fence and not her and she gets annoyed and semi jealous so she starts yelling at us from across the property lol. So does that count as ignoring her? Lol


----------



## Baymule (Mar 18, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Well we've been focusing on the fence and not her and she gets annoyed and semi jealous so she starts yelling at us from across the property lol. So does that count as ignoring her? Lol


That's a good start, but you have to tell her that she can kid next year for all you care!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 18, 2017)

Baymule said:


> That's a good start, but you have to tell her that she can kid next year for all you care!


I think I'll try that lmfao


----------



## Bruce (Mar 19, 2017)

Hmmm, nearly 1:30 here and no post from @newton, maybe she is busy with new kid(s) 



luvmypets said:


> I said that to Rosie a few days before she went!


See it WORKS!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 19, 2017)

Lol I wish she kidded all ready, as soon as I got up this morning I was knee deep in mud hammering down fence posts for the new pasture up until about half an hour ago... busy day so far and newton has decided not to take advantage of it.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 19, 2017)

Guess I called that one didn't I? (NOT!) Oh well, I tried.

Are you really close to the lake or something and have little ground frost? It will be a couple of months before I can think of sinking a post into the frozen ground!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 19, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Guess I called that one didn't I? (NOT!) Oh well, I tried.
> 
> Are you really close to the lake or something and have little ground frost? It will be a couple of months before I can think of sinking a post into the frozen ground!


Well we only have two inches of frost in the soil still so as long as we get past that we can dig down about three feet or more. And plus this family is quite determined when it comes to ignoring weather and typical building times


----------



## Bruce (Mar 19, 2017)

Heck I had 2" of frost back in very early Dec when I was putting in an H-brace to hold the 10' gate to the barnyard/pond area behind the barns!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 19, 2017)

OK... so in the previous posts you stated that she had to be bred the first or 2nd week in September... Now I'm no math wiz but doesn't that put 5 months at the beginning or 2nd week in February? And here we are in the 3rd week of March? Was Newton with the buck past the first 2 weeks in September? Cause if not, then that buck has some pretty strong juice, or Newton was doing some nighttime visiting with him that y'all weren't aware of... Or, heaven forbid, this whole thing is a phantom pregnancy...


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 20, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> OK... so in the previous posts you stated that she had to be bred the first or 2nd week in September... Now I'm no math wiz but doesn't that put 5 months at the beginning or 2nd week in February? And here we are in the 3rd week of March? Was Newton with the buck past the first 2 weeks in September? Cause if not, then that buck has some pretty strong juice, or Newton was doing some nighttime visiting with him that y'all weren't aware of... Or, heaven forbid, this whole thing is a phantom pregnancy...


Well we have already figured out that my math is wayyyy off. And Our due date was way off... so who know when they did their buisness be it the middle of the night or the middle of the day. And yes he was since he was a companion for her but we noticed her putting on size mid September and we saw during that time he tried to mount her since he was in rut but she would head butt him and that is when my dad figured she was pregnant since she had grown so large in such little time... and if it turns out to be a fluke I don't think my dad will forgive her.... (should we have gotten another doe? Probably. . But we didn't now I have to live with the stress of not knowing when my goat will have her baby) sorry for dragging you guys along with me  (and yes ik it was irresponsible and it won't happen again)


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 20, 2017)

So she definitely didn't gain pregnancy weight in September or you would have babies now. You said the buck was with her until January? That means she could be due anytime between now and June. I didn't want to ask if you're sure she is pregnant... But are you sure she's pregnant? She has developed an udder right? (Sorry my phone isn't being super cooperative so looking back is a pain.)


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 20, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> So she definitely didn't gain pregnancy weight in September or you would have babies now. You said the buck was with her until January? That means she could be due anytime between now and June. I didn't want to ask if you're sure she is pregnant... But are you sure she's pregnant? She has developed an udder right? (Sorry my phone isn't being super cooperative so looking back is a pain.)


She has developed an udder (which is really full, I can already feel the two halves and it is almost full, it's getting tight) and her mucus plug has gone plus I have felt the baby kick and move, so she is definitly pregnant I can promise you that.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 20, 2017)

That's good! Lol I had to ask.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 20, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> That's good! Lol I had to ask.


Don't worry I'm not dragging you guys along for nothing


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 20, 2017)

Awwww.....we're not being drug. We're on the edge of our seats, too.  lol  I promise if we didn't wanna be here, we wouldn't be. C'Mon, Newton!!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 20, 2017)

Are her ligaments softening?


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 20, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Are her ligaments softening?


They go soft and then seem to return and then go soft again... if that's even possible... the other night when I checked they were gone but we're back to being squish in the morning.... urgh hurry up newton


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 20, 2017)

guess Newton didn't get the memo or you haven't gone crazy enough 

we are about a week out before our does will start kidding


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 20, 2017)

Hens and Roos said:


> guess Newton didn't get the memo or you haven't gone crazy enough
> 
> we are about a week out before our does will start kidding


I wish you luck lol, I'm honeslty thinking she's gonna either go on April Fools or one of these days let out a gigantic toot.... and her pregnancy have been nothing but hot air


----------



## Bruce (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## newton the goat (Mar 20, 2017)

Bruce said:


>


My sentiments exactly


----------



## Baymule (Mar 20, 2017)

Got a full moon coming up?


----------



## Bruce (Mar 20, 2017)

Next full moon isn't until April 11. I seriously hope Newton won't do that to @newton the goat and the rest of us!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 20, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Next full moon isn't until April 11. I seriously hope Newton won't do that to @newton the goat and the rest of us!


She better not wait that long! She doesn't look like she can go for that long anyways lol..... actually she's waited this long so far so I take it back


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 20, 2017)

So are you learning patience yet?


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 20, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> So are you learning patience yet?


Idk to be honest  ... does it seem like I have yet? Well it doesn't help that I can't focus fully on her right now due to school.... (ISU due soon, as well as a five page essay writting about things that are difficult to talk about.... urgh)


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 20, 2017)

Sorry...  I wasn't trying to be mean or callous... I was just trying to see if there was some possibility that Newton HAD been with the ram after September... Otherwise, it's gonna be a "virgin birth" so to speak. We're all along for this ride, so no need to apologize. We're with you here


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 20, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Sorry...  I wasn't trying to be mean or callous... I was just trying to see if there was some possibility that Newton HAD been with the ram after September... Otherwise, it's gonna be a "virgin birth" so to speak. We're all along for this ride, so no need to apologize. We're with you here


I understood where you were coming from and  you weren't being callous lol it made me think a bit and make sure I had my facts straight. And just for future warning I do apologize a lot so (ironically) I'm apologizing in advance (stupid Canadian stereotype lol)


----------



## Bruce (Mar 20, 2017)

Are we supposed to keep track of how many advance apologies you have logged so we know to subtract one if you don't apologize right off?


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 20, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Are we supposed to keep track of how many advance apologies you have logged so we know to subtract one if you don't apologize right off?


Lmfao that is completely and utterly up to you lol. I'm not going to keep track lol. I already know I apologize a lot, if I kept count I'd likely be too embarrassed to face people lol.


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (Mar 20, 2017)

Who goes first: April the giraffe or Newton the goat?


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 21, 2017)

That giraffe still hasn't had hers?  C'mon Newton!


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 21, 2017)

I haven't heard anything about April giving birth, so Newton still has a chance of beating her!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 21, 2017)

Jenn27 said:


> I haven't heard anything about April giving birth, so Newton still has a chance of beating her!


Well from previous track records everytime someone has said that... the person newton was racing had the baby the next day.... so keep an eye on April for tomorrow  cause newton ain't going that easily lol


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 21, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Well from previous track records everytime someone has said that... the person newton was racing had the baby the next day.... so keep an eye on April for tomorrow  cause newton ain't going that easily lol



Truer words have never been spoken. I said the same thing myself last week and a couple of days later, Missy kidded.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Critter (Mar 21, 2017)

I think I heard today that April is finally in active labor...


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 22, 2017)

Critter said:


> I think I heard today that April is finally in active labor...


Did I not call it? If you want you animals to go into labor then start then in a competition with Newton. ... on another note she has been lying down like no tomorrow,  she'll take 5 steps sigh and either sit like a dog or lie down, here to hoping....


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 22, 2017)

My goats aren't pregnant and they might beat Newton when I breed them for next spring babies!


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 22, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> My goats aren't pregnant and they might beat Newton when I breed them for next spring babies!



  No kidding!!

@newtonthegoat  Yes....yes you did call that.  How funny would it be if it came down to the minute with Newton and April having their babies??


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 22, 2017)

According to the article from yesterday, she is "agitated and swollen" but not in actual labor yet. There's still hope! 

http://fox8.com/2017/03/21/live-video-april-the-pregnant-giraffe-appears-agitated-keepers-say/


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 22, 2017)

Let's see if Olive goes before Newton  She has two SOLID due dates. I can tell ya exactly when Newton was bred if that is the case and she has them around her due dates


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 22, 2017)

Jenn27 said:


> No kidding!!
> 
> @newtonthegoat  Yes....yes you did call that.  How funny would it be if it came down to the minute with Newton and April having their babies??


That would be hilarious 


samssimonsays said:


> Let's see if Olive goes before Newton  She has two SOLID due dates. I can tell ya exactly when Newton was bred if that is the case and she has them around her due dates


Well I guess we will see if she has her baby by one of those dates. I hope it is born before April first because I am hoping not to have to deliver a baby in a fancy dress.


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 22, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> That would be hilarious
> 
> Well I guess we will see if she has her baby by one of those dates. I hope it is born before April first because I am hoping not to have to deliver a baby in a fancy dress.



LOL  It would look as about as funny as me with Missy this time. We rushed outside so fast, that I didn't grab a towel or anything. The second kid born was having a hard time clearing his nose, so I stripped my shirt off!   Didn't have a bit of shame...I was wearing a sports bra anyway. My husband and sister was like..What are you doing without a shirt on??   I didn't care...the baby needed it's nose cleared!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 22, 2017)

Jenn27 said:


> LOL  It would look as about as funny as me with Missy this time. We rushed outside so fast, that I didn't grab a towel or anything. The second kid born was having a hard time clearing his nose, so I stripped my shirt off!   Didn't have a bit of shame...I was wearing a sports bra anyway. My husband and sister was like..What are you doing without a shirt on??   I didn't care...the baby needed it's nose cleared!


Lmfao sounds like something I would do! Problem is I ain't stripping off my dress in the middle of a wedding  that would be awkward lmfao


----------



## Bruce (Mar 22, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> My goats aren't pregnant and they might beat Newton when I breed them for next spring babies!


That is just cruel @NH homesteader !!!!



newton the goat said:


> Lmfao sounds like something I would do! Problem is I ain't stripping off my dress in the middle of a wedding  that would be awkward lmfao



I don't think you need to worry about that ... unless you plan to take Newton to the wedding with you, just in case.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 22, 2017)

Bruce said:


> That is just cruel @NH homesteader !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you need to worry about that ... unless you plan to take Newton to the wedding with you, just in case.


The wedding is taking place at our house lol


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 22, 2017)

Well hopefully the couple getting married won't be mad if Newton upstages their wedding!!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 22, 2017)

Newton can be a flower girl then 

Sounds like you better have some "quick to put on over a fancy dress" coveralls and a bunch of towels handy in the barn!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 22, 2017)

Nah they would be overjoyed lol. They both are anxiously waiting for Newton along with myself


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 22, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Newton can be a flower girl then
> 
> Sounds like you better have some "quick to put on over a fancy dress" coveralls and a bunch of towels handy in the barn!


Lol that was part of the plan


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 22, 2017)

What a great wedding gift to them that would be!!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 24, 2017)

SHE HAD TWINS! !!!!!! THE SMALL BROWN ONE IS A DOE THE BIG WHITE ONE IS A BUCKLING


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 24, 2017)

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Were you there for the births?  Congrats!!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 24, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Were you there for the births?  Congrats!!


Sadly I only herd them yelling in the shed, it looks like she has an easy delivery and delivered only a little while before i got out there. She was still cleaning the biggest of the two.from what I can see she has eaten the placenta and passed the after birth! She's being such a good mama! She's constantly licking and cooing to her babies and she's not pushing one away from what I can tell, the only thing I'm worried about is the doeling can't seem to find the nipple.... the males got it covered though.... so I need to invest in some formula.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 24, 2017)

Yayyyyyy!!!!!! Congrats!

Hold the little one up and help her find it, she might need a little help.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 24, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Yayyyyyy!!!!!! Congrats!
> 
> Hold the little one up and help her find it, she might need a little help.


My dad's girlfriend might have to do that since I've been told this morning her having kids is not an excuse to get off of school


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 24, 2017)

Oh dear. Well I disagree! You should totally get to stay home. Lol! 

Yeah see if she can do that because she needs to get colostrum. If she can't nurse one of you will need to milk some out for her (she needs it in the first 24 hours)


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 24, 2017)

Sorry I know these aren't the best photos but here are some clearer shots . The doeling has floppy ears! She is so cute!!!! And she is extremely loud, the exact opposite of her father  the little male is quite quiet he has this tiny little bleat that doesn't match his size .


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 24, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Oh dear. Well I disagree! You should totally get to stay home. Lol!
> 
> Yeah see if she can do that because she needs to get colostrum. If she can't nurse one of you will need to milk some out for her (she needs it in the first 24 hours)


I will try and do that. I don't want to lose one.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 24, 2017)

YES! Omg our girls are twinning! Get it?!  

SO HAPPY


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 24, 2017)

Wait, did April the giraffe have her baby yet?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 24, 2017)

Congrats!!!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 24, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Wait, did April the giraffe have her baby yet?


Not  that I know of lmfao


luvmypets said:


> YES! Omg our girls are twinning! Get it?!
> 
> SO HAPPY


I'm so happy too!! I heard the doeling yelling as soon as I got up and my knees almost gave out!!! I'm SO HAPPY


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 24, 2017)

Hens and Roos said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 24, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Not  that I know of lmfao
> 
> I'm so happy too!! I heard the doeling yelling as soon as I got up and my knees almost gave out!!! I'm SO HAPPY


OMG when Rosie's water broke I almost fell down I was so excited! So, what about names?!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 24, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> OMG when Rosie's water broke I almost fell down I was so excited! So, what about names?!


No clue yet!! I'm still slightly in shock  and nothing has come to mind. Any ideas?


----------



## Critter (Mar 24, 2017)

Congratulations!  They are adorable!!!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 24, 2017)

I had an idea for a name, tell me what you think. Figg for the girl and issac for the boy
So figg-newton
And issac-newton lol ik kinda cheesy


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 24, 2017)

Give the little doe some time to figure out nursing, sometimes it can take mine awhile to get the hang of it (usually the boys... lol).  Too bad about school, but it's Friday so you'll have the whole weekend, and the first day they mostly sleep anyway, days 2 and 3 are when they start moving around more and then hopping and jumping.  Keep that camera ready


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 24, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> Give the little doe some time to figure out nursing, sometimes it can take mine awhile to get the hang of it (usually the boys... lol).  Too bad about school, but it's Friday so you'll have the whole weekend, and the first day they mostly sleep anyway, days 2 and 3 are when they start moving around more and then hopping and jumping.  Keep that camera ready


I definitly will! My journal will be flooded with pictures and videos!!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 24, 2017)

I think those names are really cute!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 24, 2017)

Names are perfect!! Ugh Im just so happy for you! If you were closer they could have a play date lol!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 24, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> I think those names are really cute!


I'm not too sure about them though lol, still open to ideas for names


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 24, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> Names are perfect!! Ugh Im just so happy for you! If you were closer they could have a play date lol!


Where do you live? Lol and if you lived closer that would be amazing!! Lol


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 24, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Where do you live? Lol and if you lived closer that would be amazing!! Lol


Im on the northern east coast. I really like the names you picked! You must be so happy!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 24, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> Im on the northern east coast. I really like the names you picked! You must be so happy!


Thanks lol


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 24, 2017)

All I can say is FINALLY!!!

Also, those babies are really adorable! And I agree that someone should help the doeling nurse today while you're away so she gets a good amount of colostrum.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 24, 2017)

I am going to make sure to get home as soon as possible. I'm betting they are fine but I want to see them so much!!!


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 24, 2017)

Yayyyy!!!!!     Congrats!! Beautiful babies!! Oh and I won the bet...one buck and one doe!!


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 24, 2017)

And how funny is it that my brown is the doe and my white is the buck?


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 24, 2017)

Both babies are eating happily according to my aunt. *sighs with relief* she is attempting to get the name gruff to stick on our little doe.... I'm not having it  I get its a giggle but I'm not a fan of the name for her


----------



## Baymule (Mar 24, 2017)

Adorable! So happy for you! Love the names too!


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 24, 2017)

Congratulations


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 24, 2017)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 24, 2017)

Soooooo, @newton the goat , what did you learn in school today?


----------



## TAH (Mar 24, 2017)

I am a little late to the party but CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## babsbag (Mar 24, 2017)

Congratulations. I was beginning to think I was going to have to predict yet another 21 days. I wasn't too far off when I said 21 days...I think that was on March 1.  

They are adorable and glad that they are nursing.


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 24, 2017)

babsbag said:


> Congratulations. I was beginning to think I was going to have to predict yet another 21 days. I wasn't too far off when I said 21 days...I think that was on March 1.
> 
> They are adorable and glad that they are nursing.



We should have had a contest, you would've won  The rest of us were pretty sure it was going to be *never*!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 24, 2017)

pretty much!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 24, 2017)

Oh my goodness they are adorable!!  Congratulations! So glad that Newton finally kidded.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 24, 2017)

Well.... it official.... I'm too tired to fight with her anymore one this.... my aunt has named them toot and gruff......  (just because they are named that doesn't mean I have to call them that )  I will likely sneak another name in there or attempt to bring my father into it since he actually owns the goats.... (he said no naming them.... so I don't think he will take either side )


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 24, 2017)

Toot and Gruff?  What the heck kind of names are those?  I was gonna recommend "About" and "Time"... Not to worry... soon enough you'll be all growed up and out on your own, wondering why a carefree childhood couldn't have lasted longer, and stressing out over all the bills that need paid. And THEN you can get your OWN animals and name them whatever you desire!   Congrats! I'm really glad Newton finally gave in and let nature take its course... Cute little one for sure.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 25, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> I had an idea for a name, tell me what you think. Figg for the girl and issac for the boy
> So figg-newton
> And issac-newton lol ik kinda cheesy


To be fair, that would have to be Sir Issac.
Cheesy? Well no cheesier than Christofur. Mostly I just call him "Fur"



newton the goat said:


> I am going to make sure to get home as soon as possible. I'm betting they are fine but I want to see them so much!!!



Too late now but I think there should have been a field trip for one of your classes. How often do they students at your school get to see "just born today" kids?

And what gives your aunt the right to name the goats? She doesn't own them.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 25, 2017)

Bruce said:


> To be fair, that would have to be Sir Issac.
> Cheesy? Well no cheesier than Christofur. Mostly I just call him "Fur"
> 
> 
> ...


 I wish they had field trips like that! That would be amazing!!
 And my point exactly! She never comes over to help with chores so what's gives her the right?


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 25, 2017)

Ahhhh congrats! So happy for you!


----------



## Alibo (Mar 25, 2017)

Haha my newest buckling was named Skip but I am secretly calling him Murphy. I think if you are the ones calling them they will come to the names you have called them versus Toot and Gruff


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 25, 2017)

Alibo said:


> Haha my newest buckling was named Skip but I am secretly calling him Murphy. I think if you are the ones calling them they will come to the names you have called them versus Toot and Gruff


Well toot kinda suits his name (as in the person from the animated hurcules series) but gruff though both the girlfriend and aunt like the name  I may just call her girlie gruff ..... if they insist the name be gruff, that doesn't mean it needs to be the first name  lol


----------



## Alibo (Mar 25, 2017)

Haha yes doesn't need to be the first name.... ours is Skip Murphy all problems solved. In my family all the kids name the goats in rotation so there are no fights. I name all my hens though so at least I get to name something


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 25, 2017)

Both are growing strong so far... it seems toot shoves his sister out of the way when it comes to feeding time, so I might see if I can get her to feed first a few times but I don't want to risk his health at the same time. I'm scared picking him up to often might pull at the ambilical cord...or upsetting newton because boy does he yell a lot when you pick him up


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Mar 26, 2017)

Wow, I can't believe I finally missed Newton kidding! Congrats! That is what I get for studying for my repro exam.. lol! Kids are such a joy!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 26, 2017)

dejavoodoo114 said:


> Wow, I can't believe I finally missed Newton kidding! Congrats! That is what I get for studying for my repro exam.. lol! Kids are such a joy!


They are just so bouncy 
The little doeling loves cuddle and gets excited when she sees me lol 

When do you take your repo exam?


----------



## Bruce (Mar 26, 2017)

Call them what you like to their cute little faces. How often will your aunt come see them and talk to them? Like almost never, right? And your dad isn't into the naming thing anyway, right? So they will come to you when you call them by YOUR names for them because they will identify with you as their caregiver and treat bringer.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 26, 2017)

Of course lol. She will only be by twice a week for family meals and probably won't even go visit them so ha!

And quick question.... can a goat go into heat after birth? Newton is acting like rosco was in rut. ..making a chuckling bleating noise lol.... and doing a weird thing with her lips and rubbing against me.... what the heck is my goat doing??? Lol if she's not in heat I don't know what the heck she's doing...


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 26, 2017)

Hormones do strange things. I can't say I've ever heard of that one though!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 26, 2017)

Family dynamics......


----------



## Alibo (Mar 26, 2017)

A couple of mine do the rut dance and noise to their kids too!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 26, 2017)

Alibo said:


> A couple of mine do the rut dance and noise to their kids too!


Lol she's not even doing it to the kids  She's doing it to me, and when I'm sitting or kneeling down to play with the kids she will start grooming my hair  
I have a very strange goat


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 26, 2017)

Nah I think that part is normal, lol. I have one who does that too!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 26, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Nah I think that part is normal, lol. I have one who does that too!


Goats are very strange creatures then  but we love them anyways lol


----------



## Alibo (Mar 26, 2017)

Wish my grown bottle baby would stop calling me like I am her long lost kid haha she is soooo loud!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 26, 2017)

Alibo said:


> Wish my grown bottle baby would stop calling me like I am her long lost kid haha she is soooo loud!


Lol newton still yells at me for no reason.. I will get off the school bus and cough, or sneeze, or even just sigh and suddenly she's yelling at me from halfway across the property lol


----------



## Alibo (Mar 26, 2017)

Haha a! I love it! She wasn't even a bottle baby was she?


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 26, 2017)

Alibo said:


> Haha a! I love it! She wasn't even a bottle baby was she?


Ya she was a partial bottle baby she wasn't weaned but refused the bottle.... so much struggle in such a small kid *sigh*


----------



## Alibo (Mar 26, 2017)

Oh poor baby!  I had one of my first sold to me that way, now I know better and am horrified that someone would snatch any baby from it's mother early without ever taking a bottle or being old enough


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 26, 2017)

Alibo said:


> Oh poor baby!  I had one of my first sold to me that way, now I know better and am horrified that someone would snatch any baby from it's mother early without ever taking a bottle or being old enough


We accidentally got her from the auction (*glares accusingly at my father*) and when he picked her up he realized how tiny and young she actually was.... she was sold with her twin... he was twice her size... it is terrible that people would even do that to such a young baby....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 26, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Lol newton still yells at me for no reason.. I will get off the school bus and cough, or sneeze, or even just sigh and suddenly she's yelling at me from halfway across the property lol


She's just saying "Hi Mom!!! Glad you are home"


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 26, 2017)

One of my girls "talks" to me. She'll maaa at me and I'll say hi, She'll maaa back... She'll go on for a while lol. It's so cute!


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 28, 2017)

Oh yeah those bottle babies are a bit more needy.  But, I love it! We have a kid now that is almost a year old that was a bottle baby, and she still craves attention from me and my oldest daughter. Out of the new babies, the doeling is our bottle baby and has just started to run up to us when we walk out there. It's just so adorable!! They definitely have a way of planting themselves in your heart and never leaving!  

And yeah, I would definitely be supplementing with bottles for your one kid that isn't nursing well.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 28, 2017)

I've started hand feeding newton first thing this morning... I'm going to try and keep doing it, because sometime she will walk away when they are trying to nurse, but I found that if I feed her while they nurse she's perfectly happy and will let them both get their fill. Trying to get a bit more weight on the both of them before we release them into the field to run around.


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 28, 2017)

That's good. I hope she still cooperates with you!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 28, 2017)

Jenn27 said:


> That's good. I hope she still cooperates with you!


Shes usually pretty cooperative, just she still is new to the whole mothering thing lol...
We let her out of her fenced in area yesterday with the babies and she imeadiatly started running around and after about a minute passed, she realized that her babies weren't beside her and had a total freak out and spazzed out looking for them.... eventually she found them over by my grandma who was watching them. And since she doesn't know my grandmother well, launched herself at my grandma horns first  and then after hitting her in he hip, she put herself between my grandma and the babies ...My grandma is alright a slight bruise on her hip and she now makes a joke out of it .. lol


----------



## Alibo (Mar 28, 2017)

wowowowow!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 28, 2017)

I bet she doesn't offer to "babysit" again any time soon! Or will do it from the other side of the fence. Glad she is OK.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 28, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I bet she doesn't offer to "babysit" again any time soon! Or will do it from the other side of the fence. Glad she is OK.


Probably not  I'm glad it was noting more than a bruise, she says the power of the initial hit just caught her off guard .


----------



## Baymule (Mar 28, 2017)

That is why a lot of people disbud their kids, so you don't get stabbed by horns.

Glad your Grandma is ok!


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 28, 2017)

Yes! Glad your grandma is ok!!! It could have been so much worse with her horns...


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 28, 2017)

Baymule said:


> That is why a lot of people disbud their kids, so you don't get stabbed by horns.
> 
> Glad your Grandma is ok!


I'm glad she's ok too... it's true it could have been so much worse, but thankfully it wasn't,  grandma says that it didn't feel like it was full force. Just kind of like a warning shot, but that's still no excuse


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 28, 2017)

Don't take this offensive @newton the goat  but what kind of names is your aunt giving to those babies?! She is your goat right? Sorry but toot and gruff.. they could not be more "original"


----------



## Alibo (Mar 28, 2017)

Does everybody on here hate horns?


----------



## Bruce (Mar 28, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> I'm glad she's ok too... it's true it could have been so much worse, but thankfully it wasn't,  grandma says that it didn't feel like it was full force. Just kind of like a warning shot, but that's still no excuse


Hey Momma has to protect her babies right? At least she gave grandma a chance to stop "attacking" them rather than totally taking her out  

I bet it wouldn't have happened at all if she had noticed the kids wandering over that way. Probably the surprise of seeing them not by her side where she expected them (no dessert for YOU kids tonight!) made her think they were in danger. Kidnapped even!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 28, 2017)

Most people here seem to prefer to not have horns, yes. I used to prefer horns until my horned goat almost took out my then 3 year old child. Now I don't like horns either!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 28, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> Don't take this offensive @newton the goat  but what kind of names is your aunt giving to those babies?! She is your goat right? Sorry but toot and gruff.. they could not be more "original"


Oh no I'm not offended I doubt anyone here could say something that would ever offend me lol... though I'm totally offended by the names my aunt gave them..... because now everyone is calling them that I hate the names so much! I need new ones I can call them....


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 28, 2017)

Well lol I like horns, and it will likely be that most of my animals will have them in the future unless they end up jerks and then I will dehorn them. Newton has never headbutted someone unless they deserve it. Like my cousins constantly piss her off and now every time the come to me crying I look at them and say "What we're you doing before she headbutted you?" And then "was she asking you to stop?" And then they will usually walk away from me all annoyed because I didn't give them any sympathy. If there is blood or a bones broken ya sure I'll jump in there with bandaids or a phone to call the hospital...but if it's bruising my family's motto is suck it up butter cup lol


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 28, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Oh no I'm not offended I doubt anyone here could say something that would ever offend me lol... though I'm totally offended by the names my aunt gave them..... because now everyone is calling them that I hate the names so much! I need new ones I can call them....


I'd love to help! If you pick a general idea or theme I'm sure we can think of some actual names to call the cuties!


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 28, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> I'd love to help! If you pick a general idea or theme I'm sure we can think of some actual names to call the cuties!


Hmm any body have any ideas for themes?


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 28, 2017)

I liked Fig and Isaac...


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 28, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> I liked Fig and Isaac...


So do I but according to my aunt...  in her opinion they suck....


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 28, 2017)

So can you tell her everyone on here thinks the same of her names? Lol


----------



## Bruce (Mar 28, 2017)

Oh no, @newton the goat's aunt's names are SO far below "sucky", they can't look up high enough to SEE sucky.

I suggest Figg Newton and Sir Isaac Newton. Let's see, that is 3 for Figg and Isaac, 1 for really REALLY stupid names. Majority wins.

If not that, then name the boy after your aunt. Make sure you call him by his new name A LOT when she is around.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 28, 2017)

Pine and Petunia
Abigail and Benjamin
Flora and Forest
Isaiah and Isabella
Mia and Max
Chloe and Caleb
Sunny and Nikko
Garret and Grace


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 28, 2017)

Oliver and Olivia


----------



## animalmom (Mar 29, 2017)

I like Fig and Isaac.

I just polled my goaties, all 21 of the darlings and to the goat they voted for Fig and Isaac.

Just came in from polling the rabbits, chickens, geese and dogs.  The rabbits split 5 to 3 pro Fig and Isaac.  The chickens wanted to know what was in it for them and refused to vote.  The geese said that their mom should name the children so I'm taking that as yes to Fig and Isaac.  The dogs preferred Woof and Grrr as names, silly dogs.

So from my homestead that is 40 for, 3 against, 18 abstaining, and three going with an alternate suggestion.

Democracy in action!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (Mar 29, 2017)

I missed the notification that she kidded! Congrats @newton the goat! So happy for you!


----------

